# Can I invite a campsite villager and let someone who is asking to move to do so on the same day?



## Piptocrossing (May 3, 2020)

Today I have villager A in my campsite, and later on the same day villager B is asking to move. Can I let B move and invite A to replace a different villager C on the same day?

edit: Villager A is not an amiibo, they came naturally

I have read glitches online where someone invites a villager from the campsite while a villager is in boxes, but I don't know if its the same case for me.

ie: How long does it take for the villager who got kicked from a deal with the campsite villager (NOT using amiibo) to be in boxes?


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 3, 2020)

The villager who got kicked from a deal with the campsite villager will be in boxes the day you convinced the camper to move (Ergo, the same day you talked to the camper)


----------



## seliph (May 3, 2020)

villagers will go in boxes immediately on the same day the campsite villager asks to kick them out, so if the other villager only asked today and isn't in boxes yet you should be fine


----------



## voltairenism (May 3, 2020)

The villager C will be in boxes right away. Also, if you tell B to move, and A to replace C, making C in boxes, one of then could be glitched and be in boxes forever until someone adopts them or you kick someone out by campsite.

edit: I think because the villager B will be in boxes in the next day, it wont be a problem, but I think moving outs could overlap. I will search the thread and get back in a sec


----------



## Piptocrossing (May 3, 2020)

Thank you everyone! you the best 

also, where do you guys get the cute pixels for your villagers?


----------



## voltairenism (May 3, 2020)

here: you are good. the glitch only happens if you have someone in boxes when you kick someone out by campsite






						Villager in boxes forever bug
					

So apparently there's a bug where if you invite a campsite villager and they kick someone out the same day someone was already in boxes, the original villager that was already in boxes will just stay in boxes and not actually leave until you either kick them out with an amiibo villager or get...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



Piptocrossing said:


> Thank you everyone! you the best
> 
> also, where do you guys get the cute pixels for your villagers?




__
		https://chriiscrossing.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F139062353525






						New Villager Sprites (F2U)
					

I edited some of the Hoeass Animal Crossing sprites for the new villagers introduced in New Horizons. Feel free to use them or edit them for signatures, etc. :)



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



 here !!


----------



## Babylon (May 4, 2020)

I'll just share what happened on my island. The "villager A, B, C" is confusing me so I'll just use names.

Kidd and Snake were on my island. 
In the campsite was Zucker. Zucker asked to replace Snake and I agreed.
Kidd asked to move out later that day. I agreed.

I was able to replace Snake with Zucker and Kidd with a Mystery Island Villager.

I don't know if there are any glitches involved but I didn't notice any on my island.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Piptocrossing (May 4, 2020)

Babylon said:


> I'll just share what happened on my island. The "villager A, B, C" is confusing me so I'll just use names.
> 
> Kidd and Snake were on my island.
> In the campsite was Zucker. Zucker asked to replace Snake and I agreed.
> ...


Yes it does! That is exactly what I was going to go through. I am glad to hear there is no funny business with this situation. Thank you!


----------



## Mikaiah (May 4, 2020)

Yea, I actually just managed to pull this off.

Yuka asked to leave & Dom was in campsite. I told her she could leave and had Dom move in to replace Octavian.

on an unrelated rant note, I'm searching for sherb and managed to pull judy island hopping and i don't know if i love or hate my luck atm.


----------



## Dewasa (May 4, 2020)

The timing of it all tho. Congrats to those that's able to pull it off smoothly.


----------

